

Animated WebP – how to convert animated GIF to WebP and save up to 90% bandwidth - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/animated_webp_how_to_convert_animated_gif_to_webp_and_save_up_to_90_bandwidth

======
nadavs
Convert animated GIFs on-the-fly to Animated WebP and dramatically improve
your website's loading speed. Use Cloudinary to automatically deliver Animated
WebP files only on supported browsers with graceful degradation to Animated
GIFs otherwise. Sample code included for Ruby on Rails, PHP, Node.js, Django,
Java, .Net and jQuery.

